# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ANIMACIJE U AVATARIMA

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice,

primjetila sam da vas nekoliko ima animirane avatare pa vas lijepo molim da ih zamijenite onima koji nisu animirani.

bitno je samo da "ne mrda" :Laughing:  -a jesam ga objasnila :Laughing:  
Hvala unaprijed  :Smile: 

uf-stvarno smo mko neke babe roge  :Razz:   :Zaljubljen:

----------

